# Bunny rabbits?



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone else here share their home with a rabbit?
I recently adopted a 3 month old girl from Craigslist, super sweet. Loves to run all over the place. She's totally white but the little brown on her ears and eyes. Her previous owner hadn't done her research and I'm glad she decide to rehome her bunny. C: I named her Uta (like 'Eckhart and Uta')















So that's my bunbun! Anyone else have any rabbits to show off?


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

We have 2, both rescued. Scarlet has horrendous teeth due to her previous owners neglect. She's had most of them removed now by Francis Harcourt Brown who's a leading rabbit specialist here. She's also blind in one eye and partially sighted in the other (possibly due to tooth root issues). She's the black bun in the pic (which was part of a campaign to raise awareness on the potential costs of rabbit ownership). Orinoco was born in rescue after his mother was found straying in the freezing weather. She gave birth 3 days after being rescued. Rabbits are the third most popular pet in the UK and sadly the most neglected.


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

They're adorable! It makes me so happy to see people adopting and rescuing pets. They're the 3rd most abandoned pet in the states too, people buy them for their kids as toys, but rabbits are relatively high maintenance and don't stay long in a lazy household.
What's up with Orinoco? Those ears look so silly, never seen a bunny like that!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol, there's nothing wrong with him. He's a lionhead cross so he has floofy ears and a mane. This picture is from when he was little (he was a year when we took him on). He's lost alot of the floof relative to when he was small.


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

His ears look a lot more fluffy than in that younger picture. One of my friends has a lionhead bunny too, though he has SO MUCH FUR that you can't see much more than just a big eye.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have two! One loves to hop around and be pet and scratched on top of his head and the other one is a dwarf bunnie he is all white but has to get his teeth cut when he was younger he pulled his teeth out of line he loves to be wrapped up in a blanket and be pet he closes his eyes and lays there the whole time haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a chubby black bunny who is four and a half years old. Her real name is Dust but we usually call her an assortment of other names such as Bunny, Bun Bun, or Bunzy. We rescued her from the shelter where I volunteer when she was a baby.

Right now we're actually fostering a litter of six baby bunnies and their mom for my shelter. They came from a huge hoarding situation. They're are almost eight weeks old and so adorable! I'll try to post pictures later today!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

You guys are all so awesome to have rescued, adopted and fostered bunnies!!! Kudos for taking them from Craigslist and shelters. We're trying to get the pet stores around here to stop carrying breeder babies. 

I have a spayed/neutered pair. The boy was found a few months after Easter (of course) hopping around the neighborhood. I wasn't sure if I was going to keep him so I just named him "Bunny", which I think is lame now, but that's the name he knows. 
View attachment 56794

About a year and a half later I found him a girlfriend on Craigslist. She was already spayed, and she is a total DOLL: 
View attachment 56802

They are so cute together! 

But yeah, bunnies are loads of work, and expensive to keep!


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

Minky, it totally is great to hear people adopting bunbuns! I see tons on craigslist, I wish I could take them all. I'll be getting my girl a friend after I get her spayed in a few months.

I call my bunny 'Bun' or 'Bunny' a lot too, haha, though she is learning her name. My rats only respond to 'Rats' at this point, they're both black and since I couldn't tell them apart when I first got them, it just stuck. (Thankfully they respond to 'Rats' very well and come running!)

Minky, your buns look adorable. What did you do to fix up the black boy? Did you trim his fur some and give him some grooming? And your girls looks like such a sweety! My bunny is young and all over the place, yours looks really mellow.

Everyone else, show me some pictures!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Steeve, when I found Bunny his fur was "crunchy" and matted, and he had dreadlocks growing out of his face! I took him to the local HRS chapter down in Miami. They combed the matts and dreadlocks off with a fine toothed comb. After that, I just took good care of him and eventually his nice black coat grew in. They are both pretty mellow, Bunny is a couple of years old now and Kiki (the white one) is nearly 4. They're doll babies - well, Bunny is kind of feisty and protective, but Kiki is a love sponge. 

It's really awesome that you're getting a friend for your bunny. You'll love watching them snuggling and grooming each other, bunny love is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

I've gotten just about all of my past rabbits from rescues, including my current pair. Nothing cuter than bunny love!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently just took in a rabbit from my job [small chain pet store that sadly is pretty neglectful of their animals] he had been at the store all his life & spent most of his time in a small cage in the back room due to his aggression towards other rabbits.
The more time I spent with him, the more we bonded & I got to see his sweet side...none of my co-workers liked him & my boss was talking about sending him back to the commercial breeder as he would never be sold & was just costing the store money [not that they spend anything on the animals =/]

So I decided to take him home & hes turned out to be the sweetest most gentle bunny ever...all he needed was some love & attention  it was cool seeing him munch on hay for the first time & just look happy!
He loves to be cuddled & loves treats...hes always wiping his chin on me, which I guess is their way of 'claiming their human' so it feels pretty good to give this guy a forever home...I hate to think where he would be if the breeder took him back.

His names Nesquik & hes an adult male standard rex...


This was him in the back room at my job waiting for me to give him some love <3


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Also want to add, how smart he is...he got the hang of litter box training almost instantly & I no longer use bedding in his cage except for in the litter pan. Such a good bun bun ;D


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Nesquick is adorable! Older rabbits litter train quite easily -- most people think it's the opposite and that young ones do. 
I saw a post about him earlier and it sounds like he's a real sweetie with your kids too. 
I can't tell what bedding you have, but pine & cedar is not advised.(just FYI) I use wood pellets because they absorb odor wonderfully.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks  yeh I posted not too long ago about him. Like I said I no longer use bedding anymore & for the litter box I use aspen. Yeh he loves the kiddos, he looks so huge next to them, but hes such a gentle giant & course they love petting him with his velvet teddy bear fur lol!


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

My dad has a bunny named Little Brown (I call him Kickyfeet), he's just a plain light brown bunny that they got near Easter. Every weekend when I go to his house he has no food or water, they took away his timothy hay because it was in clumps over his head because they didn't clean it. The cage has never been cleaned, the poo is shoveled every two or three months. He also lives outdoors in a homemade hutch that's too cramped and too hot\cold for him. All they feed him is leftover vegetables a few times a month and cheap bunny pellets.
Every weekend I give him vegetables, grass, pellets, and water. He always gets excited when he sees me. He'll run up to the cage and let me pet him, unlike most timid rabbits I've met. He's so sweet and makes me sad to see him in those conditions. I offered to take him off their hands, but they got mad.
Sorry about my little rant, this is supposed to be a happy bunny thread.. I don't have any pictures of him.


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

Here are my rabbits:





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

There names are: brammetje, Joost, droppie, sopje, Nicole and beertje


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Such cute bunnies  & Laylicorn that is so sad...guinea-pigs & rabbits are prob a commonly neglected pet due to people thinking there cute & low maintenance when really these small animals require A LOT of attention...just like our ratties. I remember when I visited my little sisters friends house when I was little & saw she had several tiny outdoor hutches each with a bunny in...filthy bedding, no food or water & one of the rabbits teeth were curling up & out of its mouth....broke my heart  I remember telling her mum & she told me he was going to the vet soon...probably a lie!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Bunnies are so cute!! I don't have one, but I'm completely in love with the lion head ones! I saw one in a pet shop the other day, and I was soooo close to talk her home. We walked past the cage and she was following us and sniffing and just trying to inspect us, she was amazing! And had a load of sawdust stuck in her lion mane which made her look super cute and dopey :3

Here's a picture of my boyfriends parents' rabbit though...his name is Flopsy, but I've affectionately renamed him Javier 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

